# my tank!



## seb.seb (3 Mar 2011)

Hi, 

So with a little bit of help from you people - here is my low light scape for your approval! Its my only tank and first tank, so its been a bit of a learning process, but i'm fairly chuffed with the results... (I should add: it was also done on a lowly students shoestring budget).







ps. thanks to al & kosh for their contributions.


----------



## russchilds (3 Mar 2011)

Looks great 

What plants have you got in there as I'm setting up a lowtech. I love the cryps on the right hand side at the front. 
Whats your lights and what ferts? I've got a single 15W and planning on using TPN+ once a week.


----------



## seb.seb (3 Mar 2011)

Hi russ, 

first off - thanks! Its a right mish mash of stuff, but basically crypts of various types in the foreground and dwarf sag to left. Java fern and moss attached the wood, apon. crispus, swords  and vallis at the back. The rest is home to sunset hygrophilia which is rampant.

I have two 36w 10000k t8's and its a 200 litre tank and I have been dosing tpn+ every other day.


----------



## roadmaster (3 Mar 2011)

I very much like this tank!


----------



## vauxhallmark (3 Mar 2011)

Very lush!


----------



## Themuleous (3 Mar 2011)

Thats a lovely tank  a great mass of healthy plants, cant go wrong with that 

Sam


----------



## russchilds (4 Mar 2011)

seb.seb said:
			
		

> Hi russ,
> 
> first off - thanks! Its a right mish mash of stuff, but basically crypts of various types in the foreground and dwarf sag to left. Java fern and moss attached the wood, apon. crispus, swords  and vallis at the back. The rest is home to sunset hygrophilia which is rampant.
> 
> I have two 36w 10000k t8's and its a 200 litre tank and I have been dosing tpn+ every other day.


Thanks!!! I might pinch a few ideas from your tank. It looks great


----------



## greenjar (9 Mar 2011)

This looks good to me, Nice and green. can you confirm that you're not dosing any CO2


----------



## roadmaster (10 Mar 2011)

greenjar said:
			
		

> This looks good to me, Nice and green. can you confirm that you're not dosing any CO2




 Done on a student's budget is enough confirmation for me


----------



## greenjar (10 Mar 2011)

Yeah, I know what you mean, It can get costly and probably more so if not well planned out from the start. Well done again. Keep enjoying it


----------



## Alastair (11 Mar 2011)

Looking great mate, very lush and I like the assortment of crypts infront of the wood. You still planning on the shoal of harlequins? 
Good to see the filter working ok. I'm due to be selling my other two soon lol. 
I noticed you've changed your spraybar position, any reason?


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mar 2011)

very nice tank and i like the bolivian ram and gourami makes a nice change from tetra`s !!!


----------



## naz (9 Jan 2013)

Really nice tank Seb 
Really like the look brilliant


----------



## AndyFJ (14 Jan 2013)

Nice tank! Maybe one day I will end up with one like this. On my first tank too, its a learning curve!


----------

